# Super lug tires



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well as part of the repairs to my Gravely rider I had to put on new tires. Those cheap tires they put on from the factory only lasted 26 years 

below I have attached some of the pics of the new lug tires compared to the older turf tires. The originals were 23x8.5x12 and the new ones are 23x10.5x12. A noticable difference.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

here's another one with them side by side. Notice my helper.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

here is an action picture with my helper pulling the lawn roller. He was at it for over an hour and had a blast


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh yeah! Arrrh, Arrrrrh, Arrrrrrrrhhhhh! (big Tim Allen grunts) Looks MUCH better!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Helper needed here!! Room and board provided!!!

I gained a new lease on life with GF's two boys!! 

Neat neater and AWESOME!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. If I ever need to get him to help me with a project all I have to do is somehow figure in some tractor driving and he is pulling me out the door. Of course I'm kinda the same way! 

I tried it out pulling the roller up a very steep hill and it went up it with no slipping or strain. I am looking forward to trying this out and finding out just how much it will do. I posted in another thread how I picked up some small three point hitch implements and I want to see how well this will pull them.:tractorsm 

Hey Andy how do I get another color tractor smiley?


----------

